Ask HN: Do you know any free bootcamp for Python? - NinjaX
======
Elof
Might not be quite what you are looking for, but Learn Python the Hard Way was
a great resource for me when I was getting started -
[https://learnpythonthehardway.org/](https://learnpythonthehardway.org/)

